# Is my horse's nose to big?



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Is my horse's nose too big? :wink:

View attachment 97159


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Big, Crooked and Cute!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Too big for what, lol? A shot at that angle will make any nose look big.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol, yes!!!

He needs nose reduction feed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If this is a serious question, it is impossible to tell from the picture. Considering he looks to have a very Roman nose and also has some feather, I'd guess he is some sort of a draft cross. His Roman nose, would then be common for his type and probably not too big or out of the ordinary.

Lizzie


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, he needs to go on a nose-diet immediately. Cut out all scented feeds.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it's all the banana treats that's doing it...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes. Your horse is the first I have seen in a long time that has the birth defect Moosenoseum...most of them don't survive to full term because the massive nose ruptures the placental sac, releasing all the amniotic fluid prematurely....


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> If this is a serious question, it is impossible to tell from the picture. Considering he looks to have a very Roman nose and also has some feather, I'd guess he is some sort of a draft cross. His Roman nose, would then be common for his type and probably not too big or out of the ordinary.
> 
> Lizzie


No, no, I was just joking. Working at home, bored out of my gourd, snapped this pic and thought it was kinda cute... 

He is a draft, a Percheron, one of the short muscly kind. His nose IS big: I got him the biggest dressage bridle Classic Saddlery had, and the noseband won't fit over his honker!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope you don't discuss this with others, within his hearing. I could give him a complex. And what's all this about 'working' at home, while all the time, taking pics of your horse's nose? I'm tending to think the 'work' part, is not getting done.

Lizzie


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL :wink:


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your fun comments, you guys, you're all awesome. Brightened a rainy day...


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

As I've seen the conformation "experts" on here say from time to time, "It's kinda hard to critique his schonzola without the proper pictures". Tsk tsk...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Finally, a picture I'm qualified to comment on. That's the cutest nose I've ever seen! 

That's what Journey does, too. It's always hard to get a picture of her because her nose is in the camera. :lol:


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Let's hope the horse never sneezes, when his owner is that close up and taking a picture. Come to think of it, that would serve him right. 

Lizzie


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

What a snaaaze (sp)!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

With a nose like that, he would make a good gelding........ LOL!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

clearly a candidate for rhinoplasty, PM me for the name of a good plastic surgeon. might have to ship him to brazil but it will be SO worth it!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Yes. Your horse is the first I have seen in a long time that has the birth defect Moosenoseum...


Now that you mention it... we do live in Maine... Could this explain the gaps in Ahab's pedigree???


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Captain Evil said:


> Now that you mention it... we do live in Maine... Could this explain the gaps in Ahab's pedigree???



In a word...YES LOL I needed this laugh!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh no. This is just typical of a backyard breeder. I suppose you found the first stud who was handy and now look what happened. You are just lucky it was only the nose your poor horse inherited. 

Your stud is obviously parrot-mouthed and with that hanging upper lip, I suggest gelding immediately. 

Lizzie


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

You might wanna get that checked!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

What's his stud fee? Do you think he will complement my girl?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

:lol:

Oh my gosh, how cute is that?!!! If we did this cross we could get horses who could pick their own noses with their tongues. I think that is my favorite thing about cows... well, that and their big eyes...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

But Captain, we will have to think up a name for this new breed. Any ideas?

Lizzie


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm, good question. I was working on something like "Mocoho," but my husband thinks "Supper" is catchier.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Capt. Evil,

Before I saw your horse's schnozolla, I never knew that noses could be afflicted by scoliosis. He needs a nose brace immediately!! How could you have neglected him so long???? It would have been a lot easier to correct if you had caught it as a foal. Bad owner! Bad, bad owner!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That horse is suffering from GROUND HOG syndrome!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

All the better to eat through the fences with :-D


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Let's hope the horse never sneezes, when his owner is that close up and taking a picture. Come to think of it, that would serve him right.
> 
> Lizzie


 
I've recently come across a pic of him sneezing.... even though it says it's not a "sneeze"! Funny how their coat changes with the season though huh?! lol


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

No, his nose isn't too big, but MY horse's nose IS too big.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's start breeding them as Truffle Hunting Horses. Not only could they find the truffles, but they could carry us to the truffle fields, and then carry the truffles home. I think we've got something here!


----------

